
Sacklers Reject Demand To Surrender Personal Wealth To Settle Opioid Claims - livueta
https://www.npr.org/2019/09/09/758927743/sacklers-reject-demand-they-surrender-personal-wealth-to-settle-opioid-claims
======
cbanek
Well, sure, who would want to give up their personal fortune when they've gone
through all the motions of forming a corporation to protect themselves from
these exact types of things?

This kind of thing is exactly why you incorporate as a business.

